
My Journey towards the Exit, a positive story about Mental Health - bhalp1
https://dev.to/madebyjonny/my-journey-towards-the-exit-a-positive-story-about-mental-health
======
DrScump
"You go to places like San Francisco and you can see America’s approach to
mental health problems on the streets, and it’s heartbreaking. What chance do
people have when they can’t get insurance, never mind being able to afford the
treatment outright?"

That's like seeing people with poor dietary habits and concluding, "America's
approach to agriculture is heartbreaking."

There are lots of resources that people on the street don't pursue, whether by
choice or ignorance. Healthy SF has free services. Low-income people can get
full ACA policies for little or nothing (even if here illegally). There are
also student-therapist services providing excellent care on a sliding scale.

And _none_ of these makes you wait 8 months.

